# Yosemite



## Steven F (Oct 22, 2014)

Is it me or is Yosemite freaking beautiful?


----------



## texteditor (Oct 22, 2014)

dont post high


----------



## Steven F (Oct 22, 2014)

texteditor said:


> dont post high


Can't say that I am. It's really nice, look. http://puu.sh/cmawX/a56620f2ed.png

The thing that's pissing me off, though, is that the green button is full screen. -.- I keep clicking it, to straighten my browser.


----------



## William (Oct 22, 2014)

Why not? 

No idea, it does not let me upgrade because i use the same disk as timemachine volume (for another OSX install on the same MBP and vice-versa)


----------



## Steven F (Oct 22, 2014)

William said:


> Why not?
> 
> No idea, it does not let me upgrade because i use the same disk as timemachine volume (for another OSX install on the same MBP and vice-versa)


Check out the screenie I posted.


----------



## notFound (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep, it's really nice. The full screen instead of maximise annoys me too, but you can press Alt to get the maximise back. Apps that don't support full screen have maximise anyway.


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 22, 2014)

I tried to install it in a KVM earlier today, but didn't succeed. After that, I had no desire to pursue the matter any more...perhaps I'll just do the USB boot routine when I get time.

*FTR:* I don't think it looks beautiful. I liked Mavericks more.


----------



## tragic (Oct 22, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Can't say that I am. It's really nice, look. http://puu.sh/cmawX/a56620f2ed.png
> 
> The thing that's pissing me off, though, is that the green button is full screen. -.- I keep clicking it, to straighten my browser.


You can always use Divvy for customized screen size presets.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 22, 2014)

Still find that Linux has the better GUI setup.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

Yea i updated to Yosemite a week ago or so and its pretty nice..


----------



## Amitz (Dec 3, 2014)

You are using an outdated Textual version... ;-)


----------

